# moving to italy piacenza



## hofen (Sep 14, 2015)

dear all.
could you pls tell me what is the wage in piacenza region like the minimum wage applicable and wheather work can be found...i mean to sort out first year.
thanks.


----------



## craftfairy (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello hofen,

What do you do? The type of skill that you have will affect the work available.

What I will say, is that the area around Piacenza is very agricultural so there may well be plenty of farm work or work in the factories processing tomatoes.

I would Google per capita income for Piacenza if I were you.


----------

